# How to Read Fish Finder Sonar Technologies



## Jim (May 6, 2017)

Great youtube video from wired2fish on how to read a fish finder. I love the drone and underwater footage, finally starting to understand this technology........a little. :LOL2: 

[youtube]-m1Jui2LcgI[/youtube]

Do you guys know of any other videos or links on how to learn this stuff?


----------



## jbird68 (May 8, 2017)

This is good and all. But u wish they would show you how to transfer data and where it is stored. 

Sent from my XT1635-01 using Tapatalk


----------



## WALI4VR (May 9, 2017)

Gander Mountain, Cabelas, Bass Pro, or as well as many boat dealers and marinas would be more than happy to let you play on their machines while they teach you. 

Sent from my XT1650 using Tapatalk


----------



## mbweimar (May 10, 2017)

This is a great video! I'd like to add to it by posting this video I found several months ago. ***WARNING IT'S TWO HOURS LONG*** but don't let that deter you from watching. This video covers everything from the basics of sonar, all the way up to side and down imaging. It's geared towards Lowrance units, but the fundamentals apply to any unit. 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2Q9izOwp1aU


----------



## onthewater102 (May 10, 2017)

Doug Vahrenberg is a humminbird employee with a channel full of tips & tricks for using their units that has been the only resource I've used for my various humminbird units over the years.

https://www.youtube.com/channel/UC720StZgdcrn-Ldn7vY4v1g


----------

